# Odie's Sick



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

My poor girl had diarrhea yesterday and she did again this morning. It's rare that she ever has it more than once so I decided to take a sample to the vet to be tested. They just called to tell me that she has a stomach bacteria that's common in dogs this time of year that causes diarrhea (can't remember the name) and they also noticed a lack of good bacteria present. So she'll be on antibiotics for a week and also prescribed probiotics. I think this is the first time she's ever been on medication for anything. Nervous! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

So sorry about Odie! I hope she's feeling better soon! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Sending get well wishes your way!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Awwwww, poor Odie!! I'm sorry you're sick! I know you will be feeling better very soon.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Poor thing. Feel better Odie!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry...thank goodness Odie has been healthy and has a Mom that's on top of it all. 
It's never fun and scarY until they are back to normal . Us girls are sending prayers and good thoughts to all of you. xoxoxoxo!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Poor little girl..hope the meds kick in quickly..hugs to her


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Feel better sweet girl, both of you  I hope she will be back to her old self in no time!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Poor Odie! Hope she feels better soon! Make sure you space the abx and probiotics out so they don't cancel each other out. How often is she taking the abx?
Wishing her a speedy recovery! She's in the best hands!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone! She is a sad little dog today. When we got home from picking up her meds, we found her throwing up bile. We didn't fast her, but she just hasn't been eating and that's what always happens when she doesn't eat regularly. She was walking around non-stop, not knowing what to do with herself. I wrapped her up in a blanket to cuddle and finally she settled down. Poor girl. Still has diarrhea. I'm going to open a can of pumpkin tomorrow and see if she'll have any.



Zorana1125 said:


> Poor Odie! Hope she feels better soon! Make sure you space the abx and probiotics out so they don't cancel each other out. How often is she taking the abx?
> Wishing her a speedy recovery! She's in the best hands!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I didn't even know that! Thank you!! She is taking Metronidazole 25 mg twice a day and they told me to give it to her with food if possible and then the probiotics sprinkled on food once a day. She had a tiny bit of the probiotics right after taking the pill tonight, but had the rest a couple hours later. How far should I try to space them? This is tough because her appetite isn't the best right now.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

When my dog had diarrhea, and not much appitite the vet recommended chicken baby food. She was hospitalized and didn't go home until she ate a little bit. Thankfully she ate very soon!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Poor Odie! BG feels for you as she had it too! We used Pumpkin, probiotic, and Olive leaf! Poor girl


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok so if u can, do the metronidazole in morning and evening, then give probiotics in the middle of the day. I would recommend trying to wait 3 hours between the two if u can. Probiotics restore our normal flora "good bacteria" and the antibiotics will wipe them out bc they can't distinguish between good and bad bacteria. Let me know if u have any questions love, always happy to help if I can! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> Poor Odie! BG feels for you as she had it too! We used Pumpkin, probiotic, and Olive leaf! Poor girl





susan davis said:


> When my dog had diarrhea, and not much appitite the vet recommended chicken baby food. She was hospitalized and didn't go home until she ate a little bit. Thankfully she ate very soon!


Thankfully she is eating, just not as much as she regularly would. Because of the suspected beef allergy, we stopped feeding Primal until the new stuff comes and that's the only food that she really goes nuts over, or we wouldn't have a problem getting the probiotics into her.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> Poor Odie! BG feels for you as she had it too! We used Pumpkin, probiotic, and Olive leaf! Poor girl


Oh no, sorry BG had it too. I was looking at what the antibiotics treat and one of them is the helicobacter bacteria, which I was JUST tested for a couple weeks ago. So strange. I don't have it though thankfully. Going to try pumpkin soon here as she still has diarrhea. She wouldn't have any yam. Poor thing is really not feeling well. 



Zorana1125 said:


> Ok so if u can, do the metronidazole in morning and evening, then give probiotics in the middle of the day. I would recommend trying to wait 3 hours between the two if u can. Probiotics restore our normal flora "good bacteria" and the antibiotics will wipe them out bc they can't distinguish between good and bad bacteria. Let me know if u have any questions love, always happy to help if I can!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you Z!! That's what we'll do then. Going to try giving the probiotics to her when she wakes up. She has been a really mopey girl today.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Just got an email from the vet checking up on her. The bacteria she has is called Clostridia and it says that it can stay for YEARS. I wonder if this has been the cause of her abdominal upset all this time?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh Krystal, 
i'm so sorry to hear that Odie hasn't been feeling well. :-( . I hope she feels better soon !!!


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Aww, poor girl! Feel better soon, Odie!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Odie....feel better sweet thing!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

How is Odie doing? Hope she is better.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thinking about Odie! Yeah we used the Olive Leaf or OL-Immune (both are similar) and kills viruses. That is what we use on Huly for his FVR. How is she today?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Krystal, so sorry Odie is still so sick!! I would sure try the olive leaf Christie suggests. Gidget just had helicobacter pylori and was given Clavamox, Metronidizole (can't spell it). I know that's not what Odie tested for, but they sure seem similar. They are so pitiful it breaks your heart. I'm sending you and Odie much love and prayers.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> How is Odie doing? Hope she is better.


She is doing so much better! Diarrhea has stopped so I'll be taking a sample in in three days to get tested again. 



Huly said:


> Thinking about Odie! Yeah we used the Olive Leaf or OL-Immune (both are similar) and kills viruses. That is what we use on Huly for his FVR. How is she today?


Unfortunately it's not a virus, it's a bacteria. It says that dogs get it from eating raw or old meat or decaying vegetation. Odie never eats anything when we're out, so now I'm wondering if she got it from something I fed her? I really hope not. I don't eat meat so I'm always nervous with handling it, but I feel like I've been pretty careful. Worried. 



lulu'smom said:


> Krystal, so sorry Odie is still so sick!! I would sure try the olive leaf Christie suggests. Gidget just had helicobacter pylori and was given Clavamox, Metronidizole (can't spell it). I know that's not what Odie tested for, but they sure seem similar. They are so pitiful it breaks your heart. I'm sending you and Odie much love and prayers.


Thank you! She is doing so much better!! No more diarrhea and her appetite is getting back to normal. Odie is also on the metronidizole and it has worked pretty quickly thankfully! She started to play last night so it looks like she's on the road to recovery.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Odie, so glad you're doing better pretty girl!😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Glad Odie is feeling better today.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Good to hear Odie is feeling better...hugs


----------

